# 622 slx



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Merits? Comments? Thoughts?
You feel weight reduction is the main benefit?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting. I would be interested in trying the Seven CF offerings some day. It is a beautiful bike. It almost reminds me of a Parlee, but with titanium flourishes.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I am wondering if with the right geometry the 622 will make for a better climber than the rest of their line.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I imagine the only drawback vs. titanium would be durability in the event of a crash or other calamity. It is sure a pretty bike. I'm not sure I would want to race it, but ride it... oh yeah.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

If we are to take the numbers literally, the 622 could have as stiff a drivetrain as the Axiom SL but at a lesser weight to performance than even their all carbon. Of course, these are numbers on paper, real life feel may or may not be as drastically distinguishable.

The potential for tube damage is there like on any carbon bike or Ti bike for that matter but at least with the lugs a tube could be replaced. I would not want though to take a bike with such price tag in a crit; a spirited club ride though is another story.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> Merits? Comments? Thoughts?
> You feel weight reduction is the main benefit?


Did you ever purchase a 622?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

No, I decided that my best choice would be either all Ti or all CF and dialing in the handling for the intended purpose. The weight savings from mixing the two materials are not that important for my application.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

My LBS owner just got his own 662 bike, it's really good looking. Stated build weight was 15 lbs, full super recorded build. 

According to the LBS manager the 662 is all about weight, as they can tailor the ride just like my SL. Ideally they could make two both frames handle and ride really similar. The 662 is really focused on light weight, can the frame cost some 1600 $US more than SL frame.


----------

